# Porsche interior is kinda.... cheap



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

We've been reading about how good Audi interiors are compared to BMW and how bad BMW's are. So just last week, I went to a Porsche dealership and had a look at one of the many 2008's they have left over.

I was really disappointed at how cheap the interior looks on a Porsche. I was hoping for something less plasticky. I thought tacky interior was reserved for Cayman territory, until I sat in a 911 and it has the exact same tacky plastic center console. Both Porsches drive great though.

So, my conclusion was, Audi interior may be better than BMW... but by no means is BMW bad. Compared to a Porsche, it's better. I would say BMW's interior is above average.


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, the Cayenne has the same plasticy feeling. :thumbdwn: You have to get the full leather dashboard/package which costs some astronomical amount to make the interior feel somewhat decent. Some may argue that Porsche isn't about comfort or interiors as it isn't really meant to be a luxury car, but I understand your disappointment.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

Every car company is looking to cut costs one way or another

I prefer BMW interior to Audis, at least the current generation's look/ergonomics. The older generation Audis were more nicely laid out IMHO than the new ones.


----------



## bds6867 (Feb 2, 2009)

pre 2000 i think that audi wins for interior, but i think bmw has them till 2006


----------



## Shark01 (Jan 6, 2009)

If you care about stuff like that AFTER you drive a 911.......you're not a person Porsche wants to sell a car to.

I have both a 911 Turbo and 335i convertible, both outstanding cars......but wouldn't want all the electronic claptrap to mar the 911 driving experience. In the BMW, its fine.

I have a full carbon fiber package along with the full leather so there isn't any plasticy stuff left anyway.....


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Shark01 said:


> If you care about stuff like that AFTER you drive a 911.......you're not a person Porsche wants to sell a car to.


Have you verified this target market statement with Porsche marketing?

Get a life, dude. You obviously cared enough about the interior to get carbon fibre.


----------



## Shark01 (Jan 6, 2009)

vocalthought said:


> Have you verified this target market statement with Porsche marketing?
> 
> Get a life, dude. You obviously cared enough about the interior to get carbon fibre.


Yes, I have the Marketing/Demographics report (12/1/08 issue)

I have a life, complete with a Porsche Turbo......no substitute for 500+ hp:rofl:


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

I have to agree on the Cayenne's interior looked cheap like a VW interior and i wasn't impressed with over all driving experience l comparing to any of the BMW's I owned.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

WRT interiors, no doubt it's Audi > BMW > Porsche. I currently own both an '03 540 and an '08 Boxster, and the BMW is superior (interior dash). That being said, if you think the current gen P-car is bad, go back just a few years--now *that* was hideous!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Shark01 said:


> If you care about stuff like that AFTER you drive a 911.......you're not a person Porsche wants to sell a car to.


Get real. Porsche wants to sell a car to anyone that has the cash. Witness the Cayenne and slushie-equipped 911 as proof.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> Get real. Porsche wants to sell a car to anyone that has the cash. Witness the Cayenne and slushie-equipped 911 as proof.


And a bunch of $65k sports cars with no LSD.

But you know people said the E36 interior looked cheap, but I loved that interior.


----------



## stack (May 2, 2008)

porsche were never know for there brilliant amazing interior ....they were always race type cars


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

stack said:


> porsche were never know for there brilliant amazing interior ....they were always race type cars


Well, good for them, because their interior is nowhere near "brilliant"


----------



## stack (May 2, 2008)

why are you hating on them...just because they can smoke you doesnt mean u have to hate them


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

I don't hate Porsche, I commenting about my disappointed at their interior quality.. and all of a sudden I have Porsche owners claiming that I'm undeserving and Porsche doesn't like me. :dunno: What? I'm not allowed to criticize bad interior design?

Dudes, it's not the size of your dicks that I was commenting on. It's a freaking car company that sells cars above 50K and up!


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

vocalthought said:


> I don't hate Porsche, I commenting about my disappointed at their interior quality.. and all of a sudden I have Porsche owners claiming that I'm undeserving and Porsche doesn't like me. :dunno: What? I'm not allowed to criticize bad interior design?
> 
> Dudes, it's not the size of your dicks that I was commenting on. It's a freaking car company that sells cars above 50K and up!


I think that what is grabbing people is that you're talking about a subjective opinion as if it's hard data. I happen to prefer BMW interiors to Audi and I get riled when these guys act as if Audi is hands-down superior. Whether you like the interior of a car, or Chris Bangle's styling decisions, or not is simply a matter of personal preference. No one has the authority to declare someone else's taste inferior.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

while we're on the topic, i think the 370z is gonna take a big chunk out of porsche sales. and pls don't tell me that porsche doesn't cater to the same demographic as nissan, that a porsche buyer would never buy a datsun, blah, blah, blah. i own a boxster. it's going back next month. i just picked up an 03 540. i do plan to take a good hard look at the 370 in the not-too-distant future, and while i prolly will look at another porsche, based on what i've read/seen (haven't driven the z), it's a virtual slam dunk for the nissan. their new interior is quite good (much improved) with the exception of the fuel gauge (which i suspect they'll fix next year).


----------



## ajperea26 (Feb 5, 2009)

the audi's interior was great than porche interior,,but the porche interior is really cheap!!


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I thought the interior in my recently departed Cayman S was tasteful and high quality. The base "partial leather" had a nice old-world smell to it, all of the plastics had a nice textile touch, and the standard seats were the most grippy I've ever had in a car. That said, interior quality is a highly subjective matter as noted by several posters. I think the coolest interior of any car I've ever owned was in my 2000 and 2001 Audi TT's, their use of real aluminum trim was groundbreaking at the time. I think of it this way, Porsches have tasteful functional interiors, Audi's have the most innovative design and best materials, BMW's try to mix sporty with luxury (I preferred the aluminum trim in my E46 M3 versus the wood options), and MINI's are known for their whimsical touches. I've had LOTS of cars and frankly the interior is usually way down my list of priorities.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

hts said:


> while we're on the topic, i think the 370z is gonna take a big chunk out of porsche sales. and pls don't tell me that porsche doesn't cater to the same demographic as nissan, that a porsche buyer would never buy a datsun, blah, blah, blah. i own a boxster. it's going back next month. i just picked up an 03 540. i do plan to take a good hard look at the 370 in the not-too-distant future, and while i prolly will look at another porsche, based on what i've read/seen (haven't driven the z), it's a virtual slam dunk for the nissan. their new interior is quite good (much improved) with the exception of the fuel gauge (which i suspect they'll fix next year).


it's unfortunately still VERY heavy...looks a lot better though I looked at them the other day

and I agree with most Porsche interior being a little cheeseball. Always knowing in the back of your mind that it is for the purpose of being lightweight often times makes you feel better about the plastic-y bits here and there.


----------

